# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  Get the all new Lulzbot TAZ6 for just $65/month!

## FreeForm.xyz

*Now through Monday, we are offering $250-$1000 off on select Afinia3D, LulzBot, Zortrax, and Airwolf3D products!
Visit our store at store.freeform.xyz*

This year is a little different for us.  Our local maker community in Chandler, AZ and 9 other maker communities across the nation were devastated by the closing of TechShop.  To help, we are offering TechShop members special pricing on 3D printing services, 3D printers, 3D scanners, and Laser cutters/engravers.  Please contact us for details at info@freeformxyz.com.  Furthermore, a portion of the proceeds from our sales through the end of the year will be used to acquire and make available maker tools to our local TechShop community.

Happy Holidays everyone!

Chris @ FreeForm

----------


## FreeForm.xyz

*Now through Monday, we are offering $250-$1000 off on select Afinia3D, LulzBot, Zortrax, and Airwolf3D products!
Visit our store at store.freeform.xyz*

This year is a little different for us.  Our local maker community in Chandler, AZ and 9 other maker communities across the nation were devastated by the closing of TechShop.  To help, we are offering TechShop members special pricing on 3D printing services, 3D printers, 3D scanners, and Laser cutters/engravers.  Please contact us for details at info@freeformxyz.com.  Furthermore, a portion of the proceeds from our sales through the end of the year will be used to acquire and make available maker tools to our local TechShop community.

Happy Holidays everyone!

Chris @ FreeForm

----------


## Yite ET 3D Printer

Hi I'm a 3d printer manufacturer. How can I contact you for cooperation?
Zoe
WhatsApp +86 18676730349Skype zoe@et3dp.com

----------


## FreeForm.xyz

*Now through Monday, we are offering $250-$1000 off on select Afinia3D, LulzBot, Zortrax, and Airwolf3D products!
Visit our store at store.freeform.xyz*

This year is a little different for us.  Our local maker community in Chandler, AZ and 9 other maker communities across the nation were devastated by the closing of TechShop.  To help, we are offering TechShop members special pricing on 3D printing services, 3D printers, 3D scanners, and Laser cutters/engravers.  Please contact us for details at info@freeformxyz.com.  Furthermore, a portion of the proceeds from our sales through the end of the year will be used to acquire and make available maker tools to our local TechShop community.

Happy Holidays everyone!

Chris @ FreeForm

----------

